# Touchpad Clockworkmod Recovery reboot loop



## serverull (Dec 16, 2011)

I went to install the new 3.5 update today via Recovery (like I have from 2 up). I did the usual Wipe Cache and Wipe Davlik. Rebooted then went to install via zip.

Started the install and about 30 secs in Recovery just rebooted (power was plugged in and such). Now even recovery just reboots (fix permissions does it every time) and can't install any fullofbugs.zips and Android doesn't boot either (reboots on the Cyangenmod Green Banner).

At this point what should be my next step. I don't want to Doctor and ACME Uninstall and Install. Is there a way to fix Recovery? If so..please help me out.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## serverull (Dec 16, 2011)

It looks like by all the views and no posts...I am screwed..Time to reload it all again?

I am guessing I don't need to web doctor it since it boots in to WebOS...I can just do an ACME Uninstall then Install and be ok?


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Just isntall clockworkmod with installer

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## serverull (Dec 16, 2011)

^ no dice. I tried and get a Fatal Kernel Error >> Rebooting..

I am going to a full remove and full A3.5 install. I used Titanium Backup last week so not to much of a lose of data.


----------

